# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  اخصائى المساحه

## egyptiansurvey

جمعيه المساحه المصريه


تتشرف جمعية المساحه المصريه بدعوة سيادتكم للأشتراك في عضويتها للأستفاده بخدمتها الممنوحه للاعضاء

· التدريب علي احدث الأجهزه المساحيه(Total station ….sokkia& lieca…G.P.S…..Optical Level……)

· التدريب علي احدث البرامج المتخصصه في المجال المساحي
· (AutoCAD 2d _ lieca survey office _ prolink 
_ Gis _ sdr moping and design _ surfer _ land development _ micro station _ G.P.S utility ……….) 

ويحصل المتدرب علي شهاده موثقه ومعتمده من الخارجيه المصريه في نهايه كل دوره
· اصدار مجلة المساحه المصريه
· الاشراف والتنفيذ وتقديم الاستشارات في مجال المساحه
· رعاية الامومه والطفوله
· عمل حفلات ومعارض
· تقديم الخدمات في الجهات الحكوميه للاعضاء
· توفير فرص عمل داخل وخارج مصر
. gisدورات
يرجي زيارة مقر الجمعية واحضار الاوراق الرسميه لاستخراج الكارنيه
والاستمتاع بالخدمات التي تقدمها الجمعية

المقر الرئيسى : الاسكندريه السيوف شارع جميله بو حريد ابراج كيروسيز البرج c 
ت : 002035027227
موبايل : 0020108822705
موبايل : 0020128994834
ENGINEERS_SURVEY@YAHOO.COM 
www.survey-eng.4t.com

الفرع الثانى  : طنطا ش الفاتح مع البخارى امام موقف السوبر جيت _14 برج المهندسين 
موبيل : 0113223547
E_mail: survey_21@yahoo.com
www.egyptiansurvey.org




Egyptian Survey Asseciation

Honor Egyptian Survey Association
Invitation for you to participate in the membership of benefit granted to serve members

· Training for Surveying Instruments (Total station ….sokkia& lieca…G.P.S…..Optical Level……)
· Training for specialized programs (AutoCAD 2d _ lieca survey office _ prolink _ Gis _sdr _ surfer _ land ……….)
· emission Egyptian Survey magazine
· supervision and construction, and offering advice in survey work 
· Administration concerts and exhibitions
· Providing services in the governmental bodies of members
· Providing job opportunities within and 
Outside Egypt
Please visit Egyptian Survey Association
of the Assembly and bring official papers to extract Rent
And enjoy the services provided by the 
Association

Alexandria: Alsyouf Towers Kirosez, tower (c)
Tel: 002035027227
Mob : 0020108822705
Mob :0020128994834
ENGINEERS_SURVEY@YAHOO.COM
www.survey-eng.4t.com


TANTA : ELFATEH WITH ELBOKHARY IN FRONT OF (PARK OF SUPER JET)
TEL : 0113223547
E_mail: survey_21@yahoo.com
www.egyptiansurvey.org

----------

